# What to do with leftover pasta?



## atpeace (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a large bowl of cooked penne pasta that I made way too much of, in the fridge. What can I do with it? Any suggestions?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Mac & Cheese or topping it with chili/stew are our favorite ways.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Toss with sauted veggies


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Red sauce & cottage cheese. Mix & bake.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Baked ziti (ricotta instead of cottage cheese that PP said).
Pasta salad (olive oil based dressing, pieces of tomato, green pepper, and black olives)

Also, if you ever have leftover spaghetti my SIL told me to put it in with scrambled eggs? I thought, eewww, and then had the best scrambled eggs with it!


----------



## mrscompgeek (Nov 15, 2007)

I second the pasta salad. I put grape tomatoes, cheese chunks or feta cheese and some vinegrette dressing.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Soup, stew, salad...you can freeze it, or have it plain tossed with salt/pepper/olive oil.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

cook it up with melted butter and cover in grated parm. mmmmm.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

you can toss it with oil and freeze it


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Toss with sauted veggies

With chicken or tofu.








:


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Baked mac and cheese


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

Freeze it for later?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd eitehr use it for a cold pasta salad, or recook it in a dish with a sauce so it won't get dried out when you reheat it. You've gotten plenty of good ideas above- mac n cheese or baked ziti, or even heat it up with tomato sauce and add meatballs.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Eat it? I just heat it (with sauce or a little water) and use as I would freshly cooked pasta. It's not quite as good, but it's totally edible.

If someone in your family takes lunch to heat in a microwave, use leftover pasta in this Veggie Burger Lunch.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

How do you freeze cooked pasta? I've tried that before and it did not work.







Is there anything special you need to do?


----------

